# How Are The Gray And Black Tanks Plumbed ??



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Just wondering what goes into the tanks. I know what goes into black







but does the gray tank get the shower and the kitchen / bath sinks? I ask because our old TT had the bathroom sink go into the black tank. I've had some people say that was a mistake or bad idea on the part of the manufacturer, but I actually kinda liked it. The gray tank fills up so quick, why not have one of the sinks go into the black tank?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes shower and both sink go into the gray tank
Because you use more gray water than water for the toilet 
and not having the sink tie into the black you have less chances of a black tanksmell leaking back into the TT

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I thought...and I could be wrong...that on my 27RSDS the bathroom sink went into the black tank???
The kitchen and tub go into the gray.
I thought someone here told be this because I had a sewer type odor only in the bathroom area
after traveling last year.
I was told that not all outbacks were this way but the 27 was???

Please correct me if I am mistaken,
MaeJae

P.S. An easy way to find out...full your sinks and tub one at a time and see what tank gets full.
(I think I will do just that...what a good idea I had...LOL)


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> I thought...and I could be wrong...that on my 27RSDS the bathroom sink went into the black tank???
> The kitchen and tub go into the gray.
> I thought someone here told be this because I had a sewer type odor only in the bathroom area
> after traveling last year.
> ...


Maybe I'll open the gray valve, turn stuff on and see if anything comes out. We still don't have anything in the tanks except water, so I can do it in front of the house.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The toilet goes into the black tank. Everything else goes into the gray tank.
Unless Gilligan was working the plumbing station that day. And I don't even want to think about where the toilet goes if that were the case!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I thought...and I could be wrong...that on my 27RSDS the bathroom sink went into the black tank???
> The kitchen and tub go into the gray.
> I thought someone here told be this because I had a sewer type odor only in the bathroom area
> after traveling last year.
> ...


Maybe I'll open the gray valve, turn stuff on and see if anything comes out. We still don't have anything in the tanks except water, so I can do it in front of the house.
[/quote]
Hmmm, just be careful that the environmental police (AKA nosey neighbors) don't see you. Even though the tanks are clean, someone could call it in and you'd have a heckuva time convincing the police that it is just clean water and not contaminated.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ummm....yep in our 27 the bathroom sink and toilet both drain into the BLACK tank.

I needed to sanitize the fresh water tank anyway sooooo, I just let the bathroom sink faucet
run when I was done and sure enough it filled up the black tank. I ran the tub also and 
that started to fill the gray. Then I ran the kitchen sink and it filled the gray even more.

I'd check to be sure,
MaeJae


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks MaeJae,

Haven't had a chance to check yet - been putting out other fires! If ours is the same, I think we need to start washing more hands and brushing more teeth with the bathroom sink. Of course, now we have the outdoor camp kitchen that doesn't drain into ANY tank.....hmmm......


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Thanks MaeJae,
> 
> Haven't had a chance to check yet - been putting out other fires! If ours is the same, I think we need to start washing more hands and brushing more teeth with the bathroom sink. Of course, now we have the outdoor camp kitchen that doesn't drain into ANY tank.....hmmm......


What model do you have?

I keep a Dixie cup dispenser(small ones) on my bathroom sink and we
fill it up with water when we brush. We are only allowed
to fill it up to 2 times when brushing. This really helps to keep track
of how much water is going down the drain.(good for small kids) 
Sometimes, if we are close to the bath house my kids just go there to brush.

I use my camp kitchen a lot! (not for brushing teeth though)
When it get full of water I just dump it in the fire pit or by a tree.

MaeJae


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Thanks MaeJae,
> 
> Haven't had a chance to check yet - been putting out other fires! If ours is the same, I think we need to start washing more hands and brushing more teeth with the bathroom sink. Of course, now we have the outdoor camp kitchen that doesn't drain into ANY tank.....hmmm......


What model do you have?

I keep a Dixie cup dispenser(small ones) on my bathroom sink and we
fill it up with water when we brush. We are only allowed
to fill it up to 2 times when brushing. This really helps to keep track
of how much water is going down the drain.(good for small kids) 
Sometimes, if we are close to the bath house my kids just go there to brush.

I use my camp kitchen a lot! (not for brushing teeth though)
When it get full of water I just dump it in the fire pit or by a tree.

MaeJae
[/quote]
Hi MaeJae,

We have a 23RS that's one week old today!! I like the idea about the 2 cup maximum with the little kids. As soon as I turned my back today, my 2 year-old had turned on the faucet in the tub. I think we need to make sure the bathroom door is closed at alll times.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

*
OMG!







on our trip we just took the black tank was filling fast fast. We know for certain that the black tank in not emptying completely and with a call to Keystone, it is now back into the dealers. Anyway, while at the rv park I was using the bathroom sink shortly after Rick had emptied it, even though it was emtpying completely, it was emptying a lot of it. I was alone in the OB and it was quiet outside and inside. When I turned the faucet off, I could hear the water going into the black tank. I thought I was nuts. Went and got friend and she listened and could hear it too.So we did the kitchen sink and bathtub faucets and each drained into the gray. Bizarre huh? why on the 27rsds?Gilligan is on my list.......







*


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> *
> OMG!
> 
> 
> ...


*
Maybe it's not all that uncommon to have the bathroom sink drain into the black tank. This makes two TT's for us plumbed the same way. Kinda makes sense if you think about it. The gray tank fills up way faster than the black, so it's a way of distributing gray water a bit more efficiently. Also helps ensure enough "liquids" are in the black tank to umm.....help break things down*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

that could be, but then why not on all models? does your head ever spin with why's and how come's and what for's??


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Just wondering what goes into the tanks. I know what goes into black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know about other models but 27rsds has the bathroom sink plumbed to the black tank. This is because you need more water in the black tank than is supplied from the growler. This is to make the yuk flow better.


----------

